# Welche Schutzkleidung beim Mountainbiken ist zu empfehlen?



## Markusdr (22. Juli 2018)

Moin,

ich bin mitte 30 und komme aus einer Zeit wo man nen Helm getragen hat und selbst das nicht jeder =). Ich fahre seit je her mit Helm und das war es eigentlich auch. In den 20 Jahren wo ich jetzt Mountainbike fahre hat mir das bisher gereicht. Stürze hatte ich so 2-3 die aber immer ohne Brüche etc. abgelaufen sind. In meiner kleinen Gruppe fahren die meisten Mit Knieschonern wobei ich finde das sieht eher nach Mode aus aber okay, schlecht ist das sicher nicht.

Jetzt ist es so, dass mir vor 8 Wochen die Felge in einer fixen Abfahrt bei 30-40 gebrochen ist ich bin damit unsanft auf dem Boden gelandet. Ergebnis: Unterarm abgeschürft und Schulter gebrochen. Zum Glück noch alles okay und heilt auch schnell und nach 6 Wochen darf ich wieder fahren aber es zwickt noch etwas. Vorgestern auf einer kleinen gerade Strecke war ich der Meinung ich muss meinen Dämpfer nochmal schnell öffnen weil der noch zu war und so viel ich in Zeitlupe wieder auf die Schulter. Sagen wir so, man lernt aus seinen Fehlern dennoch überlege ich mir gerade was zu tun im Sinne von Schutzausrüstung.

Wie haltet ihr das? Ich fahre ja kein Downhill oder ähnliches und meine Sprünge und Trails beschränken sich auf hier mal 2 Meter fliegen und da mal. Ellenbogen und Knie oder so finde ich ja nett aber ich hab das Gefühl man landet am ehesten auf der Schulter.

Lohnt sich da so ein Protektorenhemd vielleicht?

Ich will nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen aber so etwas Schutz ist vielleicht angebracht oder nicht? So eine Bikeparkweste vielleicht dann aber auch etwas viel. 

Im nächsten Jahr kommt ein neues Rad dazu, vermutlich ein Rotwild E1 statt dem jetzigen C1 da springt man vielleicht auch mal n Meter weiter.

Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen wie ihr das handhabt. 

Lieben Dank


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

das musst du mit dir selber ausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (22. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das musst du mit dir selber ausmachen


Grundsätzlich hast du da völlig Recht. Dennoch würde mich interessieren wie es andere halten und ob da jemand n Tipp hat. Ich will ja auch nicht wie n Panzer fahren. Einfach etwas Informationen sammeln.


----------



## hardtails (22. Juli 2018)

ich fahre meine Runde mit normalen Helm
Mitfahrer haben teilweise Knieschoner an
teilweise ein Fullface auf 
teilweise einen Rückenprotektor oder einen protektorenrucksack.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Juli 2018)

Also auf längeren Touren mit viel Uphillpassagen verzichte ich auf alles außer Helm und Handschuhe. 
Aber das muß jeder für sich selber klar machen, wie schon angemerkt wurde.


----------



## xyzHero (22. Juli 2018)

Ich habe immer (fast) alles dabei. Fullface, knie-/Schienbein, Ellenbogen und protektorrucksack. Im Park dann Safetyjacket.
Bis auf den Fullface habe ich noch nichts wirklich gebraucht, aber vielleicht kommt der Tag irgendwann. 
Fullface hat mir auf jeden Fall schon einen chirurgischen Eingriff erspart. 
Muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Markusdr (22. Juli 2018)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Fährt jemand mit irgendeiner Art Schulter Schutz der nicht gleich ne ganze Jacke ist?


----------



## Ahija (22. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich. Habe ein Raceface Protektorenshirt mit D30 Polstern an der Schulter, ist angenehm zu tragen und kommt auch mit gutem Rückenschutz. Das war der Hauptgrund für meinen Kauf.
Helm, Knieschoner und das Hemd sind bei mir auf jeder Endurotour dabei. Wenn es bekannt ruppiger wird auch Ell-/ Unterarmschoner. Fullface nur im Park.

PS: Hab das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Irgendwann helfen die Protektoren auch nicht mehr.


----------



## d-T-o (23. Juli 2018)

Ahija schrieb:


> PS: Hab das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Irgendwann helfen die Protektoren auch nicht mehr.



Das ist der springende Punkt: Das Schlüsselbein lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht schützen und für die Schulter bräuchtest du die genannte Weste/Jacke.



Markusdr schrieb:


> Ellenbogen und Knie oder so finde ich ja nett aber ich hab das Gefühl man landet am ehesten auf der Schulter.



Hast du schon Ellenbogen und Knieschoner? Oder überlegst du dir welche zu kaufen?

Also ich fahre damit (+ Helm , Rucksack + Handschuhe) und kann dazu folgendes sagen: Im Falle eines Falles reichen die 1-2 Sekunden Flugzeit meistens locker aus, um sich in die beste "Landeposition" zu begeben. Vor allem, wenn der Sturz wie bei dir in Zeitlupe passiert. Psychologisch hilft es da enorm wenn man weiß, dass bei flacher Landung auf dem Rücken oder auf Ellenbogen und Knien nicht viel passieren wird.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (23. Juli 2018)

Ein ordentlicher Helm ist Pflicht, meiner Meinung nach auch Handschuhe und Brille. Die restliche Klamotte kannst Du deinem Fahrprofil und ggf. der persönlichen Schmerzgrenze / Leidensfähigkeit anpassen.
Alle Eventualitäten kannst Du eh nicht abdecken und man muss sich ja auch noch bewegen können.

Wer nur Downhill brettert, sollte da mehr an Schutzkleidung / Protektoren anlegen!


----------



## Markusdr (23. Juli 2018)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Hast du schon Ellenbogen und Knieschoner? Oder überlegst du dir welche zu kaufen?



Aktuell hab ich n Helm auf und mir hat nie etwas gefehlt aber in vielen Jahren bin ich hauptsächlich CC in Training und Rennen gefahren. Langsam geht es mir aber mehr um den Speed bergab als bergauf und man fährt dann doch mal in anderes Gelände. Bei meinem Sturz habe ich gemerkt, ich konnte gar nichts machen. Das mag anders sein wenn man über den Lenker geht aber wenn dir in der Kurve das Rad bricht landest du auf der Seite, zumindest ich. Und in diesem Fall auf der Schulter. Und da gucke ich gerade mal ein wenig, was andere da machen, was zu empfehlen ist und was möglichst wenig stört und somit vielleicht eine gute Kombi aus Spaß und Sinn ist. Natürlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich sehe auch Motorradfahrer mit Jeans und T-Shirt. Ist ja auch okay wenn es gut geht. Wenn nicht....nicht.

Ich will für mich einfach sehen, was sinnvoll ist, was machen andere wo gibt es Sturzerfahrungen und was hat sich bewehrt. Man kann immer blöd fallen und bestimmte Dinge kaum bis gar nicht schützen. Man kann es auch übertreiben... Ich will für mich einen Mittelweg finden und da aus euren Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen schöpfen =) und vorsorgen für Allmountain-Bereich bis leichten Enduro Bereich.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (23. Juli 2018)

Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ProtektorRucksack sind immer dabei.
Wird es auf dem Hometrail etwas ruppiger zieh ich noch Knie-Protektoren an.
Im Park wird der Helm mit einem FullFace ersetzt, Brille mit der Goggle, Rucksack mit der Evoc Jacket, Knie-Protektoren kommen immer dran und Ellenbogen-Protektoren kommen ran wenn ich sie nicht wieder vergessen habe .


----------



## fone (23. Juli 2018)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mitte 30 und komme aus einer Zeit wo man nen Helm getragen hat und selbst das nicht jeder =). Ich fahre seit je her mit Helm und das war es eigentlich auch. In den 20 Jahren wo ich jetzt Mountainbike fahre hat mir das bisher gereicht. Stürze hatte ich so 2-3 die aber immer ohne Brüche etc. abgelaufen sind. In meiner kleinen Gruppe fahren die meisten Mit Knieschonern wobei ich finde das sieht eher nach Mode aus aber okay, schlecht ist das sicher nicht.
> 
> ...


Das Blöde an der Schulter ist, dass man da nix richtig schützen kann. Die Kraft kommt an, dann ist sie da und sie muss irgendwo hin. Zu verteilen gibt es nichts außer das Schultergelenk, egal was am anzieht. Deswegen erhoffe ich mir durch Schoner mit "energieabsorbierendem" Schaum eine minimale Verbesserung.

Ich fahr normalerweise auf der Feierabendrunde auch nur mit Helm. In letzter Zeit mit leichten Knieschonern und einem leichten Rückeprotektor um die Angst zu überwinden und so auch mal ein paar neue Hindernisse zu meistern.

Ich möchte bei Fahren auch zwischendrin gerne was für die Schultern seit ich mir die Schulter abgerissen hatte.
Was ich aktuell zuhause liegen habe:
IXS Carve
SixSixOne Evo Compression Jacket - Short Sleeve
Beide gibts auch in lang. 
Beide finde ich für den Traileinsatz ganz gut und wenn man etwas für die Psyche tun will.
Das Carve ist etwas massiver, das Sisixone durch Netzstoff luftiger und die Protektoren sind etwas flexibler und ein bisschen dünner.

Bei beiden sitzen die Schulterpolster sehr gut.
Der SixSixOne Rückenprotektor ist einen Tick zu kurz, der IXS Rückenprotektor dafür etwas zu lang und kommt vielleicht in Konflikt mit der Hose. Aber nix tragisches.


----------

